# How do I turn this into 4 keychains?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What we have here are two pieces of broken glass from a hockey rink. The glass is about 1/2 thick. 
One of my son's billet brothers shattered a whole pain of glass, and my boy picked up these pieces as a souvenir.

I would like to break each piece in two, and make 4 key chains. I will have to do some sort of solder or something around the glass, as it is shattered and will break into pieces if it's banged around. AND I will need to find a way to attach a chain to it.

If any of you super crafty folks can help me out, this would be a neat little way to remember that moment!


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

If there is a danger of breakage,could you encase them in clear resin? I think they would show up OK. You would have a smooth edge, round, oval,etc. and be able to bore a small hole for the chain, or attach a metal finding.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I would also dip them in resin and then would do the same kind of soldering they do to stained glass windows around the whole thing. I bet You tube has videos on how to do it.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Go to a stained glass place and see what they suggest. I think there is some sort of edging that you can encase these into.


----------

